# Installing a recessed dryer vent with a flush dryer electrical outlet?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Tryed one did not like it.
You loose all the insulation in that area.
How are you going to make the right hand trun behind the wall?
One of these worked better.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=periscope+dryer+vent&qpvt=periscope+dryer+vent&FORM=IGRE


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Tryed one did not like it.
> You loose all the insulation in that area.
> How are you going to make the right hand trun behind the wall?
> One of these worked better.
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=periscope+dryer+vent&qpvt=periscope+dryer+vent&FORM=IGRE




My laundry room is on an inside wall so that won't be much of an issue. 

Not sure I understand the "right hand turn behind the wall" comment.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

the recessed vent kits work great. I really like them.


----------

